# Grizzly G0771 Comprehensive Guide



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

What is a hybrid table saw? The term implies two, or more, things being combined in some way. What are the things that comprise a hybrid TS?

Thanks.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Jimintx, historically stationary table saws came in two different styles. A contractor's saw and a cabinet saw.

Contractors saws hung the blade arbor along with all of the hardware to raise & lower the blade and tilt to the side from the top of the table. This assembly is called the trunnion. The disadvantage to this method is when the blade needs to be aligned with the miter gauge slots in the table. In many cases the blade would tip towards the fence and this can cause safety problems with wood being trapped between the blade and the fence. Also some cuts were harder to make.

A cabinet saw is usually a more powerful and heavier saw. The trunnion is mounted to the cabinet and the table is simply bolted to the cabinet. This makes alignment easier. Also in most (all ?) cases the blade tips away from the fence for angled cuts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ThomasLightle (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, a hybrid saw usually has a mixture of features from both areas. Those particular mixtures can vary from brand to brand, but usually include some form of stationary stand (with or without wheels), cast-iron top, and 2 HP or less motor, wired for 110v. This is the first hybrid saw I have come across that has the trunnions mounted to the cabinet. I sometimes feel that Grizzly undersells the G0771 as a hybrid because really it is an entry-level cabinet saw. All the other hybrid and contractor saws in the same price range don't have this number of features. Really the only thing that sets it apart from the big boys are the motor size (I was able to at least convert mine to 220v - instructions are included in the manual) and the light total weight of the machine (less than 300 lbs. even with 2 cast iron extensions!).


----------

